# Hand Gun Holsters etc



## KenpoTess (Sep 28, 2003)

Kramer Hand Gun Leather 
Excellent choices of holsters etc.


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 28, 2003)

With just a little skill, some simple equipment, and supplies readily available on the Internet, it's a relatively simple matter to make your own Kydex holster.  Yes, they won't look as nice as leather, but it will be custom fit for *your* gun and it'll be something you made yourself 

Probably a cheap way for people who've had a lot of custom work done to their gun to get a form-fitting holster, too.

Cthulhu


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 29, 2003)

Good idea  With my mini firestorm I would probably like a softer than leather type holster and know I don't want a strap biting into my skin.. given me some ideas *G*


----------



## dearnis.com (Sep 30, 2003)

Kydex has its place, but it is LOUSY next to the skin; not soft at all.  
And Kramer does make really first rate stuff; you do get what you pay for.
Chad


----------

